# Calais to Nimes Toll Free Help Please



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I am travelling to Nimes and have a Toad so would like toll free route (excluding Millau will pay that one for ease)

Can anyone help with a route as I am 9M plus Toad Long  

Thanks in advance


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Tattytony

Have you tried www.viamichelin.com

Tell it you want to avoid tolls and that you have a caravan (toad).

Kenp


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

kenp said:


> Tattytony
> 
> Have you tried www.viamichelin.com
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I have been using it and it had thrown out 3 routes but not sure what is the best option so was looking for people that may have travelled the routes and know which is best :wink:


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Have a look at this Tony. I have found it invaluable.

http://about-france.com/travel.htm#laws


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
If you can at al costs is to avoid going through Nimes it's a nightmare roundabouts at about every 300 metres and idiot drivers on scooters ect. That is all I can put into the pot.

Ron


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Chausson said:


> Hi
> If you can at al costs is to avoid going through Nimes it's a nightmare roundabouts at about every 300 metres and idiot drivers on scooters ect. That is all I can put into the pot.
> 
> Ron


The campsite is just outside Nimes so should be ok thanks


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

why do you not just put in your sat nav nimes avoiding tolls


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

damar1 said:


> why do you not just put in your sat nav nimes avoiding tolls


Sat Navs are not always the best route finders


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Suggestion: In Google maps select Calais and Nimes. Under destination box select 'Aviod toll roads' and you will see a route taking you through Paris. Next left click on blue line just below Paris and drag to Chartres SW of Paris.
I would give this route some serious consideration.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tony

I have been looking at a similar route myself but my van is less than 7m and no toad.

I was thinking of taking the road to Rouen and then take the usual route towards Limoges but turn off towards Gueret. To that point it is dual carriageway. 

After Gueret head for Aubusson (a shortish bit that I don't think I have done). Then it is a relatively winding and sometimes steep (but I think doable) road through to Clermont Ferrand where you pick up the motorway to Millau.

Then it's south to Montpellier. I might be tempted to take the Peage from there to Nimes but I've not tried anything different in that part of the world.

I hope these thoughts are of some help.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Try this route,


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Tony

I can't remember the route we took a few years back coming the other way, but I would suggest
Abbeville 
Rouen
Evreux
Dreux
Chartres
Orleans
Clermont ferrand
then down to A71 and A75 (E11 route)

you might want to avoid montpellier and pay to go round it.
then wind down to Nimes.

you can go down into Millau to avoid going over the Bridge which is horribly expensive, and you don't actually see the bridge itself! There a vsitor centre on the south side, very interesting about the construction.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

tattytony said:


> damar1 said:
> 
> 
> > why do you not just put in your sat nav nimes avoiding tolls
> ...


Well you may be right but we travel for about 5 months of the year never pay tolls and found it much better than fidling about with maps and and the pasenger can look at the scenery, this we have done for the last 4 years when we got our sat. Also see places we would have not with out it


----------



## utccman (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi
The route we take to get down relatively toll free is as follows:-

Calais to Boulogne, then take the D901 / 1001 down to Abbeville to miss that part of toll out.(actaually we normally stay on the A16 for speed) Take the A28 to Rouen. Just after the tunnel come off the A28 and take the D6015 to Pont de L'Arche and from there take the N154 all the way down past Chartres. After Chartres head towards Orleans but you want to come across to Gien (we use a bit of toll on the A10 at J14 for this). From Gien take the N7 past Moulins, and from there head over to Clermont Ferrand. Then A75 all the way down to the A750. N9 from there (or D189). I have towed anong the D999 / D7 route to meet up with the N106 north of Nimes and it is not too bad, but very twisty (we were 40 foot long and coped well).

It is not totally toll free but much cheaper in tolls and the roads are good for towing. Also, plenty of places to overnight.

Hope this helps.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Whistlingypsy and Bognor mike, have it nailed, I do this route for the last 4 years.

15m in total, there is a little bit of toll that makes life easier, all in all a good route.

Steve


----------

